# First live show! POD HD 500X direct to PA.



## BlaK-Argentina (Feb 9, 2015)

Sooo I played my first show ever today. We had some BAD issues with our backing tracks so our first two songs were pretty much chaos. 

After that we ditched the tracks and changed the setlist a bit and things started to pick up steam.

Here's a cover we did of Carajo's "Libres".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSpqvJYvmBw&feature=youtu.be

LOVED the way the POD sounded direct to PA... I was actually surprised at how clear and powerful it sounded, as I made that preset at home at low volumes.  (and I even lowered the tuning using the Pitch effect on the POD for this song... still kicked ass!)

Overall I loved being on stage and felt really comfortable there in spite of the issues we had. I really had a lot of fun even if I didn't jump around like crazy.  Hope you like it!!!


----------



## concertjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

BlaK-Argentina said:


> Sooo I played my first show ever today. We had some BAD issues with our backing tracks so our first two songs were pretty much chaos.
> 
> After that we ditched the tracks and changed the setlist a bit and things started to pick up steam.
> 
> ...



cool! when you ran the pod hd500x to the PA, did you also have a cab there for yourself? Was it just an XLR cable that ran from your Pod to the PA?


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds ace! I'll try to use it direct when I finally get to performing at all, haha. It easily beats amp/cab combo in terms of clarity when we tried to run it direct in rehersals!


----------



## BlaK-Argentina (Feb 9, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> cool! when you ran the pod hd500x to the PA, did you also have a cab there for yourself? Was it just an XLR cable that ran from your Pod to the PA?



Just an XLR cable from the POD to the PA, nothing else.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice, I always enjoy seeing folks have good results with these as I have.

Did you have anything to monitor from the pa with, wedges/IEM's?


----------



## BlaK-Argentina (Feb 9, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Nice, I always enjoy seeing folks have good results with these as I have.
> 
> Did you have anything to monitor from the pa with, wedges/IEM's?



Just your regular wedge monitor (two of them). I asked the sound guy for a bit more guitar to make up for the lack of an amp and I could hear myself perfectly. The POD was just a big pleasure to use.


----------



## danielbonavita (Feb 10, 2015)

Good sounding on the guitars, man. POD + PA did the work VERY fine. At least in the video, it's on the top of everything.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats on your first show! Sounded great. Cool riffs!


----------

